
Show HN: Dead-simple internal help desk software - benjlang
https://www.askspoke.com/
======
franciscassel
How long does it take the AI to learn the correct responses to complex
queries?

~~~
rajhans
On day one, Spoke's ML and NLP algorithm can respond with the right answer
that is relatively directly related (i.e. has a good amount of keyword overlap
with the query) without any training. For complex queries, if Spoke does not
find the right answer, you can "train" Spoke in a very simple way and very
quickly (as a part of your normal ticketing/knowledge management flow without
any extra effort) by responding with the right answer. And to answer your
question, Spoke's algorithm learns from these responses in __real-time __and
Spoke 's performance for your organization will get better over time as more
responses are accumulated.

For full transparency, Spoke will not deliver 100% accuracy for complex
questions because "open domain" (unlike closed domain stuff like pizza
ordering that Alexa or Google Home handle) natural language understanding is
still far from being solved. However, it will augment your ticketing/knowledge
management flow nicely by automatically resolving an increasingly large chunk
of your questions.

